# PH PEN



## soggybongo (24 Aug 2018)

Hi guys, could someone please point me in the right direction. 
i will be flooding my tank next week and will be injecting co2 at a higher rate then slowly backing off once the plants have adjusted to being submerged. when the time comes to tuning my co2 in i want to get a good idea and create a ph profile. i already have a co2 drop checker and solution prepared to get me started but want a ph pen for dialing in.
where is the best place to buy one?

i have had a look on ebay and none of them come with calibration fluid


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2018)

The hanna ones are very good 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hanna-Inst...SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=hanna+ph+pen

However cheaper ones will do the job for what you need if a little less accurate...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soggybongo (24 Aug 2018)

looks like i'll be in the dog house for another weekend. I've just bought a hanna hi-9124
Just need the calibration fluid now. 
Don't know weather to go with hanna or a third party as massive difference in price between the two.


----------



## Zeus. (24 Aug 2018)

I use some pH buffer 7.0 and 4.0 which I already had for my Hanna pH probe, think the difference in what Hanna solutions are advise will make little to no difference for what we are using them for.


----------



## rebel (25 Aug 2018)

Just for beginners reading this.

These basics ones are more than enough for basic planted tank measurements.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Water-P...508965&hash=item1c8d00048f:g:hacAAOSw0fFZfvii


----------



## tiger15 (25 Aug 2018)

My pH pen looks identical except for the label, so it must come out of the same factory in China.  If your CO2 injection creates a lot of mist, the pH pen will indicate higher pH than liquid test kit because because the pen won't pick up the CO2 mist.


----------



## papa_c (25 Aug 2018)

I had a Hanna combo pen....from memory they don't use the standard 4.0 and 7.0 but 4.01 and 7.01. Whether this would make any difference not sure. Make sure you store the pen in storage solution...I didn't and had to replace the ph tip at a cost of £60 after 6 months.


----------



## soggybongo (25 Aug 2018)

Thanks. Ordered storage solution at the same time.


----------

